# RV Water Pressure Regulator



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I was told I should use a water pressure regulator when connected at the campground. I was wondering if you used one, and do you need one for technical reasons, or does it just keep the water pressure down in the camper? Would it just be a home type regulator, or is it specific to campers?

Thanks!


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I had spoken with a camper a few years back who owned an older camper. He used a pressure regulator because when he hooked up to the campground water supply, he developed a leak in his plumbing due to, he claimed, high water pressure. I always turn the water on and visually check to see what the flow is coming out the end of the hose is before I connect it to the camper. and adjust the water pressure accordingly.I've met a lot of campers who hook up the hose at both ends, turn the valve on all the way, and never give it a second thought. Water pressure varies from one campground to another and while most campground owners/managers are on top of things, why take chances ?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Plus you can get one pretty cheap - why take chances?


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Hasleys,

Water pressure regulator like this one is inexpensive insurance to prevent your water lines from bursting. If you have a shower, you might find that you need to invest in a Watts high flow water pressure regulator. Using the CG spigot to regulate water pressure is somewhat risky... because CG water like electricity will vary during the day depending of the use by other campers.

Check this page for more information on RVs and water pressure.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the information! So it definitely sounds like it would be wise to get one. That was one of my concerns, would it damage the lines, and it sounds like it could. Ruide I think I have seen those at local stores around here in the camping department. I will get one for sure, thanks again!


----------

